# Pirate villagers?



## CJ8080 (Apr 5, 2020)

So if in theory I was looking to start my own pirate crew, who would I bring along?


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2020)

Vic (the bull) for sure.

He's the ultimate.


----------



## Ras (Apr 6, 2020)

Frank, the parrot eagle.


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

I would think Keaton (he's like a parrot and had tropical themed furniture in NL).


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 6, 2020)

Admiral, as well


----------



## Spunki (Apr 6, 2020)

Rod and Del could fit. Otherwise some Aquatic Animals like Marina. Lionel could also fit as the Captain.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 6, 2020)

I think Rory the Lion has a pirate ship themed house.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 6, 2020)

Rod is totally a pirate mouse!

Maybe if we’re lucky they’ll bring back Pigleg in a card set (and Woolio!)


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 6, 2020)

I have Del on my island, and trying to get rid of him, you can pick him up if you like. He's an alligator, who designed based on a blttleship and he decorates his house like a pirateship.


----------



## kemdi (Apr 6, 2020)

Definitely Rod. Bella too. Even though she's more punk than pirate, she could still fit.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 6, 2020)

I adore Rod. I also think the octopi would be a cute choice. Oh and Rasher! He looks like a tough pirate who's been through a few sword fights

If you'd like Keaton, he's in boxes on my island rn. His house isn't pirate themed, and I think he's supposed to resemble a parakeet buutt feel free to take him lol


----------

